# Full Timers Meet



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Any news yet on a handout. Icouldn't make the meet but am _very_ interested in any pointers or info!

Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ian

Just ask specific questions my friend and the answers I am sure will come back.

In answer to your first question there has been some subsequent threads but no hand out as such 

stew


----------

